# Have you ever had braces?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I never have. My teeth are just about perfectly straight. I've had tons of cavities though.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes. I had them from the age of 16 to about 18.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

had them for 2 years, ages 12-14.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i had them. then i stopped wearing my retainer after fighting with it a lot to fit (when i wouldn't wear it for a few days my teeth would shift and then i would have to manipulate the wires for it to fit back on). but i gave up eventually. and my teeth went back to normal.

my mom was furious for awhile because she paid like 10k for it or whatever insane amount it was. but as is characteristic of such flagrant wastes of money, one eventually forgets and puts it behind them, not learning one thing about how not to waste money again some time in the future. so she hasn't mentioned it in years. i never wanted them but i submitted to authority. it's just another way money is stolen from middle class families i think. the asian doctor that ran the place was highly professional but i had the sense he went into orthodontics for the money (i guess that is the reason why any medical professional does that). and you know it because the system is set up so a lot of kids get recommended them even when a simple cost benefit analysis would show the family what a terrible financial decision it is.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

sadly I'll have to consider getting some since my dentist recommended it. I don't want too but I got little choice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Never have. My teeth are straight except for a couple on the bottom jaw. Dentist said it's no big deal. My Dentist always talks about my "perfect bite". He says I have a perfect bite and he always brings his assistants in to hear me tap my teeth together. They all just LOVE that sound. LOL


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, from Sept 2007 to Aug 2011. I got permanent wire retainers put in on the top and bottom after the braces were removed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Lisa needs braces.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No, fortunately.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yeah I used to but I had them removed about 4 years ago. I'm kind of glad getting them when I did because they were free when I got them but now you have to pay. I'll always remember how painful my teeth were for the first few days after they had been put in for the first time.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. I have only one slightly crooked tooth. I have a slight overbite and they were recommended to me when I was a kid but my parents were tight with money and I never got them. I could still decide to get them one day. If I do, I won't get the metal ones because that would be embarrassing.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, for about 3 years. My teeth were a ****ing disaster. I still wear my upper retainer more than I have to, I'm paranoid my teeth will go back to how they were.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiirby said:


> Lisa needs braces.


Who's Lisa?
I hope you are not being played like Manti Teo.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

No, my dentist didn't believe in them.


----------



## WorldsWaiting4UAndMe (Jan 18, 2013)

No, I never have. That probably explains why I believe that I give negative vibes. I rarely smile except laugh when a good hilarious joke is crack. I seem to laugh easier than smile xD

My teeth are all straight, except the lower bite precedes my upper bite. That's pretty much it. Although I don't smile much, I'm actually have inner positivity, but gets frustrating when my body language doesn't expresses what's in my heart.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, I had to wear them for 5 years cuz my teeth were so horrible.

Before I got them on, my two front teeth would stick out of my mouth even when it was closed. Gross I know...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, in the past... and I'm currently wearing them again cuz I gotta get jaw surgery. fml


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had braces from when I was 10-13 years old. Me and all of my other sisters had to get braces. xD So glad I don't have to go through that anymore. I always hated it when the wire came loose. That scared the **** out of me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have good teeth even though I'm abusive towards them.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

How else would I keep my trousers up.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who's Lisa?
> I hope you are not being played like Manti Teo.


lisa simpson


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ya I remember back in high school. those were the days. le sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flamingwind said:


> lisa simpson


:lol - well, I am glad she is at least a cartoon character. Yeardley Smith would be thrilled that you mentioned her. :lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had a retainer before. But not exactly braces..
I need them for this overbite that I currently have though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> I've had a retainer before. But not exactly braces..
> I need them for this overbite that I currently have though.


I had to wear braces for three years and a retainer for two years. I threw my retainer away and I kind of wish I wore it a little longer now. :um


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Never had them. My teeth aren't exactly perfect..., a few of them are kind of crooked but they aren't a train wreck or anything. 

I don't really care enough to spend several thousand dollars to make them all perfectly straight. If they were free I probably would have got them, oh well.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Never.

I actually needed them, though. My dentist and even quite a few family members used to comment about my huge overbite. Unfotunately, we couldn't afford the special non-metal ones (as I'm allergic to the metal used in braces), so my tooth will be forever crooked.

Hooray.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No. My bottom front teeth overlap, and I think my wisdom teeth coming in made it worse, but I have an overbite so those don't really get seen. My wisdom teeth themselves are also all tilted, but those are even less likely to be seen. Fortunately, all my other upper teeth are fine.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes. I put on my retainers every night :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I have the alternative choice to metal braces, which are those Invisilign aligners. If that counts.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I kinda want the invisible ones because one of my front teeth is a little crooked. I've never been recommended braces by my dentist though.


----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

I use to have braces and I took off my own braces with a pair of pliers because my mother stopped paying for my braces.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kissed a guy with braces one time. I was 32 and the guy was about age 21 or so. Many adults in Brazil have braces now because it's cheaper than before and because the economy is booming. I was kind of frightened at first and declined the offer. It was alright.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope and I have the less than strait teeth to prove it.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I got braces super young--I was only 9 years old and I wore them for 3.5 years. Unfortunately that also meant that I rebelled every step of the way because I HATED having a metal contraption placed in my mouth without my permission. I was also bullied for every one of those 3.5 years (and before that, because of my messed up teeth). 

I never wore my headgear (nightmarish thing) or retainer, so my teeth shifted back. They're not as effed-up as they were, but it's bad enough where I'm embarrassed to smile.

So tl;dr: I had braces and now I need them again. I'd probably need my wisdom teeth pulled if I got them now, though, so that's why I'm leaning toward not getting them again. But then I'll have this hideous smile forever. Hm...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Relz said:


> I got braces super young--I was only 9 years old and I wore them for 3.5 years. Unfortunately that also meant that I rebelled every step of the way because I HATED having a metal contraption placed in my mouth without my permission. I was also bullied for every one of those 3.5 years (and before that, because of my messed up teeth).
> 
> I never wore my headgear (nightmarish thing) or retainer, so my teeth shifted back. They're not as effed-up as they were, but it's bad enough where I'm embarrassed to smile.
> 
> So tl;dr: I had braces and now I need them again. I'd probably need my wisdom teeth pulled if I got them now, though, so that's why I'm leaning toward not getting them again. But then I'll have this hideous smile forever. Hm...


Headgear? I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Headgear? I don't think I've ever seen that before.


It was to fix an overbite. Mine looked something like this one:








You're _supposed_ to wear them for 10-24 hours. I was fortunate enough not to get the type that takes up your whole face. :afr


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope and luckily my teeth are perfectly straight.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Lisa needs braces.


So long dental plan!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Disarray said:


> Never had them. My teeth aren't exactly perfect..., a few of them are kind of crooked but they aren't a train wreck or anything.
> 
> I don't really care enough to spend several thousand dollars to make them all perfectly straight. If they were free I probably would have got them, oh well.


I think it's worth the money if there's no other choice but to get braces. It was either that for me or getting jaw surgery for my overbite.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

8) I have them :E


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never had them because I am fortunate enough that my teeth grew in super straight  :teeth


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I have them right now, but I'm getting them taken off on the twenty-ninth of this month. I've had them for over two years. I'm missing thirteen adult teeth that simply never developed (something passed on through my dad's side of the family, go figure), so a lot of it was just closing spaces and preparing for implants, which I'll only need four of. You can't even really tell, considering the top front six look perfectly fine. It's more of a bite issue.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had them for two painfully long years. Finally got 'em off in 2010, and got a permenante bottom and a removeble top retainer. Unfortunatly the bottom retainer came off all but one of my teeth and I didn't notice, so they all migrated back to their previous positions.... Only one tooth is in the way, though, and that is only for those fake vampire teeth. If I want those then I'll need braces on the bottom again. Hopefuly it won't take as long as the first time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No, but I should get them. But I have too many reasons not to. First, I'm terrified of having permanent crap in my mouth for years on end. And also, I feel I'm too old to have braces, I already look like a 13 year old, I'd prefer not to have braces which would confirm in other people's minds that I'm young.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

I have them right now and they come off in August at the earliest, with December being more likely. 

My teeth were mostly alright (a little tilted here, a little rotated there), but nothing major. My bite however was (and still is) pretty bad. Open bite, lack of an overbite, top and bottom teeth hitting right on top of each other, cross bite(s?), and an unaligned dental mid-line. This has worn down my teeth in places. 

I need surgery for the cross bite because my palate bones (I think they are bones) have fused (the top part of your mouth which fuses around 16 at the latest). But my mum doesn't want the surgery, and we have crummy insurance that doesn't cover surgeon consultation fees. :mum 

I'll need to get braces again once I move out so that I can get the better insurance and get the surgery done which will improve my breathing a bit. Just another thing I'll need to budget for.

*add* Is it ironic that the better insurance company has an ad right below this post?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No but I was supposed to get them when I was a kid, I have crooked teeth and one tooth too many.

I never wanted to get the braces because I was afraid I was gonna get even more laughed at than I already was...

Now I'm too old so the healthcare won't cover it no more.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I have braces right now. I have them since I was 17, I'm 21 now. I'll get them removed after one more year.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have Invisalign. I was done with it but my perm retainer wire broke so I have to do 2.5 more months of trays again. It's worth it though.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, and I'm not sure whether I regret it or not. My teeth weren't all that crooked to begin with and it cost five grand, plus having to wear a retainer for the rest of my (teeth's) life.


----------



## chrisesp (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes i had braces when i was like 13-16 if i remember rightly. I had too many teeth in my mouth so had like 8 removed. Got it all done at a top quality dentist free becausse of my age, dont know how it works in US. So thankful though!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes I got them on in 8th grade and had to wear them for about 14 months.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No, never did. My teeth aren't that bad so I see no need to


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, though I wish I still had them even now <.< *rabbit teeth* ;-;


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I have now. I needed them in my early teenage years but my pride against perfectionistism said No. So I walked around with severly crooked teeth till about 2 months ago. Kinda even made my social anxiety worse 

You wouldn't believe how many dirty looks I got just because my teeth were crooked. This world disgusts me.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Never!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Nope. Never have. My teeth are straight except for a couple on the bottom jaw. Dentist said it's no big deal. My Dentist always talks about my "perfect bite". He says I have a perfect bite and he always brings his assistants in to hear me tap my teeth together. They all just LOVE that sound. LOL


:lol

I don't know why but this just made me laugh.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

mardymoo said:


> No, my dentist didn't believe in them.


 He didn't believe they exist or he didn't believe in using them?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't been to the dentist since 1990. 

And no. I never had braces.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

getting mine of in June


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope, I don't want too and my teeth aren't really that bad, I mean they aren't perfectly straight, but I don't care. As long as they aren't super messed up nobody notices or cares.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No and I was told I needed them. My top teeth are straight, but some of my bottom teeth are crooked because I waited too long to have my impacted wisdom teeth taken out and they pushed them forward. But my lower teeth are hardly visible when I smile anyways. 
I was told I needed braces because I have a what I think is called a crossbite (my top teeth don't go over my bottom teeth..most of them meet) One dentist told me my teeth would probably be completely worn down by the time I hit my 30s. This isn't happening..I'm 26 and they look completely fine.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

No, but I've had surgeries, caps, fillings, root canals, and etc. with a lot of my teeth until I was sixteen.,


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I have had them almost for 10 years. I got them off only 3 months ago...


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

No. My dentist told me I have good teeth, but I think that's just one of those things they say to every patient.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

PickleNose said:


> *I haven't been to the dentist since 1990.
> *
> And no. I never had braces.


Really? What about cleanings? I am fanatical about flossing and cleaning but even with the best of that you still get plaque build up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't gone to the dentist since 2004. No health insurance.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Really? What about cleanings? I am fanatical about flossing and cleaning but even with the best of that you still get plaque build up.


 Nope. Haven't been at all. I just don't care. I've got a crush on Barney Frank and want to be just like him. Pig-faced and no teeth.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope, I don't care about my teeth. They're straight anyway. For the record I don't think I've ever been to a dentist.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

nope, i have pratically perfect teeth... no cavaties or crooked ones... i could probably bite through concrete if i tried... the only thing really wrong woth my teeth is that they are too big for my face...pics on my profile if your think "how the **** can teeth be to big for your face?"


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I have them now.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, I've had quite a few cavities when I was young, but my teeth were always straight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never been to the dentist, the last time I had my teeth checked by a professional was when some Dentist's came in to my primary school when I was.. Can't remember the exact age but somewhere between the ages of 8-10 I think.

A couple of times people have commented saying I have nice teeth, I really don't think I have _nice _ teeth. They don't look 100% amazing (like I won't be doing dental ads any time soon), but they're adequate, not crooked and do their job and I never seem to have any problems with them so can't complain. I think I've been lucky in that regard since I've never been to a Dentist.

I'd say the above gets balanced out with the incredibly expensive pair of glasses I had to buy, total rip off, won't be buying any glasses again for years really. D:


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Never had braces.

Last time I saw a dentist was 1995-96ish when I was in middle school.


----------

